# What is the Rainbow bridge ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing - they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent, his eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carry him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face, your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. Then together you and your special pet cross the Rainbow Bridge. 

Author Unknown


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

That is a beautiful piece of writing and a lovely thought that we will eventually be reunited with our beloved pets.Appropriate too as several members referred to the rainbow bridge after Oscar's passing.

If it is true then I should have 2 dogs waiting for me at the rainbow bridge when the time comes.

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow nuke, stunning piece of literacy.



phil


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

What a wonderful piece of writing.....but oh so sad.  

Like many pieces written about Oscar, over the last couple of days, it has made me cry, remembering all the good times that we have had with our departed, yet never forgotten loyal friends and companions. Dogs, ponies, horses I have said goodbye and buried many and still think of them daily....all characters in their own right....good & bad. We just have one 16 year old Chocolate Labrador left with us now.....deaf & nearly blind..... but she still loves life and all that it has to offer. I pray that it will be a good while yet before she goes to the 'Rainbow Bridge' , but it is a lovely piece to keep in mind when that awful time arrives.

Thanks for sharing it with us

Mary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rainbow*

It sounds a lovely place and I hope my boy is there with lots of doggy friends


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Goodbye Bobbie*

If there is such a place as "Rainbow Bridge", we hope to see our "wee dug" Bobbie, there some day.

This morning, sadly, at the ripe old age of 16, he had to be put to sleep.

R.I.P. Bobbie.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Bobbie*



JockandRita said:


> If there is such a place as "Rainbow Bridge", we hope to see our "wee dug" Bobbie, there some day.
> 
> This morning, sadly, at the ripe old age of 16, he had to be put to sleep.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about Bobbie.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about that Jock.

16 years was a good innings and I'm sure he had a great life with you and Rita.

pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Commiserations Jock and Rita,

all us dog owners know how you are feeling

Steve and Sharon


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Jock and Rita,

So sorry for your loss after so many years as a companion and friend the end is never easy.

Rainbow Bridge leads to “Sirius” (the Dog Star). When the skies are clear at night and we look to the heavens, we see “Sirius” shining bright. This is where our loved ones are waiting for us to join them to complete the final part of the journey in crossing over Rainbow Bridge. Our Stars will shine forever!!!

Vince.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Goodbye Bobbie*

Jock and Rita

So sorry to hear that sad news.

R.I.P. Bobbie.

Mike


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're so sorry, Jock and Rita. 

Gerald and Annie.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Jock & Rita 
very sorry to hear about Bobbie, he looks a real cutie. He had a good life and was a lucky dog to have you as family, I have lost 2 dogs and 4 cats and Rusty is getting quite old now, we have had him around 15 years, now only got 3 legs, he is going deaf and his eyesight is failing, I am dreading the day we lose him.

best wishes

Anne


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Today started off bad  
Then it got a whole lot better :lol: 
Then Nuke posted Rainbow Bridge and it got sad  
Then Bobbie 

We have 11 dogs now, found and rescued. We have had a good year after a bad one, but it can't and didn't last and it is daily to the vets this week with a couple........but no loses [other than in the wallet]. So it's :lol:

Then I remembered this post I did some time ago. Our elderly neigbour lost his dog and wrote this..........

just after sunset, under our watchful eyes, 
he settled down in his favourite place, sighed and slipped away. 
a noble golden labrador of 15 years. 
this morning we laid him to rest in the groves he roamed. 
he leaves behind his 3 younger brothers and 
the old man they take for walks in the hills...

Now it's back too


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello to all,

Many thanks for the replies.

Rita and I are very grateful for the kind words and thoughts, and do take comfort from them.
Bobbie was such a great wee character. He might have looked like a wee ball of fluff sometimes, but he was a determined and stubborn wee b##ger. When he thought that he could get away with it, he would try to rule the roost, but always saw me as the leader of the pack.
In his latter years, with the onsett of senelity, things changed, and Rita became his leader. She couldn't go to the toilet, without Bobbie being sat at the door waiting!
He always loved going out in the caravan, and then the motorhome. When loading up for a trip away, he would even sit at the door and try to stop you going out, without him.

He was such a great wee pal to me, when I was laid up long term, after spinal surgery. His need to play, or go out the back, to do his bits, gave me the incentive to to get up, and move about. And when things were really bad/painful, he always seemed to know, and would gently jump up, and lie beside me for hours.
More perceptive than we humans, I think.

Anyway, thanks again.

Jock & Rita.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Jock and Rita

Sorry Bobbie has gone, Jessica still has the photo you sent her when she was ill.

See you soon


stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> HI Jock and Rita
> 
> Sorry Bobbie has gone, Jessica still has the photo you sent her when she was ill.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stew.

Yes, see you all soon too.

J & R


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> 
> All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigour; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing - they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent, his eager body begins to quiver. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carry him faster and faster.
> 
> ...


 I have just read this and I am in tears!!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

well you learn some thing new every day nice poem
i have come across rainbow bridge it was in utah see here http://www.nps.gov/rabr/
and the j hendrix/surf film see here 



chapter


----------

